# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Where to find nice guppies??

## Moomoomilk

Hello all! 

Jus wondering if anyone can point me towards places that carry quality guppies...not those mass tanks with a lot of cheap ones

Only place close to that as I have seen is at c328 where I noticed these little baggies beside the counter where individual guppies are packed... Am a noob to guppies been keeping cichlids and a blue crayfish... Note the guppies will be in a new tank so no worries there!

Any help or pointers would be great! Can't seem to find many posts about guppies here think I'm just bad at searching

Cheers!

----------


## stormhawk

There was a farm near Farmart in LCK that sold some nice guppies. Place was called Guppy Galaxy. I'm not sure if they're still there, but here's their website:

http://galaxyguppy.blogspot.com/
http://sgguppy.com/smf/index.php?topic=518.0

To get quality guppies, you can probably try the Marketplace in this forum and the Guppy Club forums. There are some fancy guppy breeders with excess stock to let go from time to time.

----------


## Moomoomilk

Hey thanks storm hawk !

Been reading up on ur shrimp adventure haha learning a lot from your journey!

----------


## thomashl_99

get from hobbist......

----------


## Shi Xuan

> Hey thanks storm hawk !
> 
> Been reading up on *ur* shrimp adventure haha learning a lot from your journey!


Hi Moomoomilk,

Please refrain from using SMS lingo when you post and there are rules in regards to this;
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...rules_language

There are several places that have nice guppies. Alternatively, you can look up Guppy Center besides the ones Stormhawk listed;
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...Guppies-Centre

Their website;
http://www.guppylodge.com/

Kind regards,
Shi Xuan

----------


## tweeny

U can try Seaview?

----------


## Moomoomilk

Thanks tweeny!

Went to seaview a week back and got a trio of them! Now the females are pregnant! In a months time I will be awaiting babies!!!

Cheers!

----------


## tweeny

Hi moomoomilk.. U r looking at normal guppy or albino?

----------


## tetrakid

There are some nice Guppies at AMK 711 too.

----------


## Mr York

maybe you might want to indicate the area which you are living in, then all of us can suggest places near your place. but anyway, i saw some nice guppies at yishun 618 and hougang 684

----------


## Moomoomilk

Hi all!

Am living in the east! As I know theres GG at pasir ris? Abit out of the way as I don't drive...

Am really interested in the tuxedo breed if I'm not wrong it's called German yellow

Thanks all once again

----------


## Shi Xuan

There's many ways and places you can get fancy guppies. 
You can find some private breeders keeping some fanciful guppy strains;
http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=34 

Guppy Galaxy is not located at Pasir Ris. The place is Lim Chu Kang, Sungei Tengah I think. Alternatively, Guppy Center is another good place to look for fanciful guppies.

----------


## Sgguppylover

Guppy Galaxy and Guppy Centre are two farms you can go to get good quality guppies , however , in my opinion , the fishes there are not very very well fed compared to the guppies you get from breeders .I would recommend you to get a pair of guppies from a seasoned breeder as the fishes will adapt better and breed faster for you too.

----------


## AQuat

May try Yishun 638.

----------


## vannel

> May try Yishun 638.


Think you meant Y618 instead..?

----------


## SirBest

If you are looking for guppies of great quality, it is best to approach the home hobbyists as they may have dedicate most of their time and effort in perfecting the strain. Hence the quality for the price that you pay would reap better returns. However, do make occassional purchases from commercial guppy specialist's shops such as guppy galaxy or guppy centre for outcrossing their line into your existing stock to strenghten them up. Also usually such specialist's shop would carry a mass variety of guppy strains to wet your appetite.

----------


## EdwinTay

hi

You might want to try the old man at Tiong Bahru market (not Ben). Over the past 2 weeks, I saw good quality normal guppies, including ribbon retailing at about $1 a piece. The only problem is that they are all males & I did not see german tux. But, if you are looking to populate yr planted tank, those guppies are very nice & cheap.

----------


## takaco

What about Eastern Singapore any good shop can recommend me ?

----------


## friend688

Don't start is my sincere advice!!! Forget about guppies. I gave up after spending thousands of dollars getting from so call reputated breedeers in Taiwan, Hong kong and local breeders. No one will willing to release true genes to you. You will get inferior or second grade female guppies gene. Worst mass up gene. Moreover guppies require frequent water change, best by system auto water change. A lot work and money.

Trust me don't start. Give it up now even without starting. Best!!! Try breeding good shrimp line. Better. U can still get original good gene shrimp strain. Some more shrimp tank require less maintenance and water change. 

Trust me!! If u still insist and want good guppy strain. Call me I'll give u those Taiwan and others contact. Than become like me. Spent thousands of dollars and get nothing back. 

Regards,
Tam

----------


## Bieffe

You mean near Amk poly clinic? Blk 711?

----------


## Interestor

> Don't start is my sincere advice!!! Forget about guppies. I gave up after spending thousands of dollars getting from so call reputated breedeers in Taiwan, Hong kong and local breeders. No one will willing to release true genes to you. You will get inferior or second grade female guppies gene. Worst mass up gene. Moreover guppies require frequent water change, best by system auto water change. A lot work and money.
> 
> Trust me don't start. Give it up now even without starting. Best!!! Try breeding good shrimp line. Better. U can still get original good gene shrimp strain. Some more shrimp tank require less maintenance and water change. 
> 
> Trust me!! If u still insist and want good guppy strain. Call me I'll give u those Taiwan and others contact. Than become like me. Spent thousands of dollars and get nothing back. 
> 
> Regards,
> Tam



Keeping and Breeding is of different issue for any type of fishes.
Especially when going for Certain Special Strain of fishes to breed, gene/strain/history/breeding ways etc ..... water parameter/medication/experience etc.....
Some guppies is a cross of many generation/strain to get a specific strain, one must know how to MAINTAIN its gene/breeding way. 

Good Luck for your Shrimp keeping.


CHeers..

----------


## darylets

Hi, I dont mean to jump onto TS's thread but what I see in most of the LFS, some of the guppies are hybrids of Endlers . Is it true? Is there anywhere we can get pure endlers from Singapore? 

P.S Mod : please remove thread if inappropiate, thanks!

----------


## EdwinTay

To the brother who is looking for nice guppies

If you are a beginner & do not want to spend too much, you can go to Tiong Bahru market - the old man, not Wu Hu Aquarium. I was there yesterday & saw a few types (grey eyes). They were going for 80 cts to $1 a piece & looked healthy & each type there were quite a few pieces. The proviso is that they are all males.

Please note that I have not bought any from the old man because I keep albinos.

----------


## EdwinTay

to darylets

I am not really into endlers but I think That Aquarium (near Khatib MRT) consistently have some. I am not sure if they can be considered endlers but I saw some albino pin-tails, albino double swords & ribbon. Also, they are all males.

----------


## tetrakid

I noticed some nice Guppies at AMK711. 

It's a small shop, but their fish are not bad. Worth a look. It's in the building next to Jubilee Cinema.

----------


## vannel

I do have quite a number of glass belly red lace guppies as well if you are interested. Not too hard to keep for someone new since they are not albino.

Send me a pm if you should like some special guppies not usually seen in the LFS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Adidas83

anyone know places from malaysia that have nice guppies for sale to intro cause going there for a shop trip to KL malacca seremban....

----------


## Bieffe

> I noticed some nice Guppies at AMK711. 
> 
> It's a small shop, but their fish are not bad. Worth a look. It's in the building next to Jubilee Cinema.


Noticed this post and chiong down. There is only 5 blue glass only.

----------


## Interestor

Y618 got Quality Guppies.


CHeers..

----------


## HappyGuppies

Hi, I was very tempted to import but calculated the costs to be too much so dropped the idea. Other than spending around US35-120/pair, you have to pay around S$10/guppy for import. And you may not know if the fish you're getting is really top grade or not. Besides there is the water concern. Although I'm not supportive, there're cases of imports where guppy-hobbyists imported very beautiful guppies and are doing well.

Personally, I would recommend buying locally. Unless you're really trusting of the person. Do visit the hobbyist's home and take a look. You can learn more about their care and feel assured. you can also befriend more people of the same interests.

Guppies come in many kinds. Have you any preference?

----------


## Shi Xuan

Hi,

I don't know if you have tried Kenjiro Tanaka? His guppies look beautiful and I have long wanted to get fishes from him when I kept guppies. You can see his fishes here;
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwguppies1340457606.jpg
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwguppies1340461808.jpg
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwguppies1339765202.jpg

As always, my preference is the speartail & doubleswords. The last strain I kept was blond snakeskin speartail which occasionally produces grey bodied offsprings. Slow-growing but very beautiful strain. 

I've never really visit any hobbyists' homes when I kept guppies. The only place I visit was Guppy Galaxy because they have strains that I want. Used to find their wien smaragd/vienna emerald bottomsword and Neon red doublesword beautiful but the local hobbyists take too much preference in the common delta tails, so the mentioned strains are not popular here. 

A problem with guppies that breed true is that, you may find the fishes lacking in vigor and fertility and the fishes produce lesser fry over the course of the next few generations. So, sometimes if you really want to keep a beautiful strain, learn a bit about guppy genetics and find the proper strains to create a cross. Takes time and a bit of patience to get the strain you want but definitely, healthier and stronger fishes. 

Best regards,
Shi Xuan

----------


## HappyGuppies

I obtained my HB Whites (Aquarama champ line) from Guppy Galaxy some time back. 2 different lines - male & prehit female big dorsal & caudal (Aqua champ line) and prehit female long dorsal. The HB Whites belonging to the champ line breeds really well. The fries I have months back have grown older to show big dorsals and caudals. but I'm not sure if they are competition grade... need to wait till they are older.

I will recommend visiting Guppy Galaxy because the owner is real friendly and very willing to give advice and answer doubts. But do call/SMS before heading down because the farm opens at certain timings only. I'm not sure if I can post the contact... but can PM me for it.

I remember my first visit down. Was actually there to look for a round-tail lace male because mine died due to dropsy. When I entered, only one word to describe - dazed.

----------


## Shi Xuan

The 1st time I went there was when they moved out of farm mart and it was way back somewhere in 2005. Yes, I know the owner too. Friendly and nice guy. 

As for HB white, it is a nice strain but very difficult to keep the caudal white without any yellow in it. It can also be used for creating/improving pingu (pink body base guppies) though some breeders prefer using HB red instead. 

Have you thought of trying lazuli guppies? I used to have a pair of lazuli blue tail but ends up producing blue delta and asian blau offsprings.

----------


## HappyGuppies

Yup, have seen many HB Whites with yellow on them (esp. on caudal near the body). However, they are still really nice ones. I hope mine doesn't have any yellow when they grow older.. 

I think different strains exhibit different temperaments. My Magentas are more active, quicker. They come to me whenever I'm about to feed them. My HB Whites are more shy, more timid, unless during mating. They love it when they are given dark backgrounds. My males do better (lovely caudal) when separated from other males and with only 1-2 females. My DTs are somewhere in between. Overall I enjoy keeping different strains...

Lazuli Blue Tails.. I've not considered before... Looks interesting though. Actually there are many strains I would like to keep but dont have enough tanks for them. Tanks not enough, as usual. I just hope my current strains don't die out on me. By the way, is there anyone else who is also keeping guppies like mine? I think I might need to source for other line to strengthen mine in future...  :Knockout:

----------


## Shi Xuan

When working with guppies, you don't have to look exactly for identical strains to cross. That's why learning a bit about guppy genetics is essential. I don't know much about the Taiwanese breeders if you were to ask me but outsourcing for new lines isn't a problem for them, given the large number of clubs and specialized shops in their country and how I've heard that they import guppies from Europe and Japan on a regular basis, so finding compatible strains don't really matter anymore. 

Back to guppies...for example, looking for compatible strains, neon red doublesword, vienna emerald doublesword females work pretty well, since this is the most "breed true" doubleswords, which can be traced back to somewhere in 1930, I think. The Neon red/coral red trait is usually Y-linked, so only the males carry & show them, therefore, if you want to improve the caudal shape of your neon red doublesword strain, a female vienna emerald DS would be preferable since the swords are both X and Y-linked, therefore, you can improve the shape of the swords by F2, with some selective breeding.

The above is just a simple illustration on my part although the exact result might greatly differ, depending on the lines you keep. 

Magenta guppies are interesting. I like the color. If you've read about some articles on this Magenta trait, it actually originates from a Hawaiian guppy breeder, Tomoko Young, who got some guppies, labelled Flamenco dancer from a Thailand fish exporter, I think. A German guppy breeder, Hans-Peter Neuse got some of her fishes via another guppy breeder, Tim Uwe Jandeck and crossed them with his red delta and got some hot pink guppies and even a marbled female.

In fact, given space, you should try a cross between a Moscow blue male (preferably a male that exhibit high metallic shine) and a magenta female, since the magenta trait itself is autosomal dominant. It can be interesting to observe and take notes of it. 

Come to think of it, I still like guppies but have no tanks for them. My tanks are currently occupied by wild labyrinths and killies. 

Best regards,
Shi Xuan

----------


## HappyGuppies

Hi Shi Xuan, thanks so much for explaining about the guppies. I've always found their genetics very confusing. Haha, until now, I still don't understand what is F1 and F2... If I'm not wrong, F2 means the fries which dropped from parents which we know?

Magentas are my father's favourite because they resemble bettas. I was a delta tail fan actually. Haha, and it was my father who insisted on Magentas. Thinking back, they do make good pet fish. They are very active and cute. I've several young males exhibiting a bronze body and a smoky, black head (something like Siamese/Himalayan rabbit). I've seen Flamingo Dancer from Guppylodge webbie. Am surprised and pleased that the colouration is quite like many of my males and females...  :Smile: 

Regarding my Albino Emerald DTs, what strain would you recommend if I want to improve on the males' tails? And do you know where I can find a breeder who happens to have? Like what you'd mentioned, most of the hobbyists prefers delta tails so it's really hard to get DTs.

Crossing Moscow Blue with Magenta female... I would need to find a nice Moscow Blue male... Haha, I think I'll wait to see if I ever come across a nice male. If it can improve on the Magentas' colours, it's surely worthwhile!

----------


## Shi Xuan

F1, F2 are filial generations, which are the offspring of the founding parents you bought, which is labelled as P1 (Parental generation). The first generation born to P1 should be labelled as F1 and subsequent generations are labelled F2, F3 etc. 

I don't know why magenta guppies look like betta but I know that this color is very additive. Crossing with other strains result in guppies with high metallic color. Some earlier breeders suspect the flamenco dancer, which is the strain carrying the magenta trait, to have the autosomal recessive stoerzbach metal (this trait makes guppies shine like steel), snakeskin and Moscow blue. Magenta guppies do not develop proper delta tails and trying to selectively breed for this trait can be difficult. The strain shares the same problem with pink body base guppies (panda roundtail) which are both in actual fact, not true roundtails. Both the magenta & pink guppies seems to have the suppressor gene that inhibits the development of a proper triangle tail. 

Should the moscow blue cross be done, use a male Moscow blue X female magenta because the Metalhead of the moscow blue is Y-linked and the magenta is autosomal dominant, so in F1, you should get guppies that closely resemble the original Flamenco dancer. Another German guppy breeder, Robert Gall did an interesting cross, using magenta guppies from a Singapore guppy breeder, Jack Ng and his own multicolored speartail that was created using Vienna Emerald doublesword. He got some piebald guppies in the succeeding generation. 

Although Vienna Emerald doublesword is an old strain, maintaining a line with good pattern and emerald caudal peduncle can be tricky. As far as I know, the best breeder of VE DS is Robert Kratochwil of the Austrian guppy society; http://www.oegg.net/

The best way to improve the strain, is to cross your females with a grey body VE DS male which has a good color pattern something like this;
http://leben-freude.at/uploads/pics/...rivat_b_02.jpg

Alternatively, neon red/coral red doublesword makes a good choice but the pattern might be lost and the strain would no longer be VE DS but multicolored doublesword. 

Best regards,
Shi Xuan

----------


## HappyGuppies

Hi Shi Xuan,

Thanks a lot for your kind advice and information. Now I understand what F1, F2 means... It's really a challenge to keep them looking fine. I'm usually more supportive of pure strains, because crossing guppies tend to give undesired colours and pattern. But I think if crossing with another strain can improve on the strain, I can give it a try...  :Smile: 

Nice Moscow Blues are hard to find here in SG. Those solid blues, big dorsals... The ones that are really nice are found in guppy competitions and the price is very high. Although it is worthwhile to spend the money, I feel worried about them dying soon after. After all I've failed 3 times in caring for a few of my strains, especially albino full reds, red lace roundtails, etc. As I tend to buy in big numbers and house the same strain in one tank, the entire group dies together. Now I house a strain in a few tanks to play safe. I stop mixing in other fish that are not quarantined. Very strict now. Food wise, am also very particular. It actually works. Every day do water change, etc. Putting in lots of TLC. Recently got AFR again, this time keeping my fingers crossed.

Regarding my precious Alb Vienna Emerald DS (which I obtained from a guppy hobbyist as an exchange gift), one of the males turned out to be mini. If I breed him, I may perhaps get mini DSs?

Thanks and cheers!

----------


## issacyeo

> What about Eastern Singapore any good shop can recommend me ?


you can try OTF at pasir ris farmway. they have a fairly decent variety, good enough for beginners.

----------


## thomashl_99

I still prefer Guppy Centre...look for Mr Yap

----------


## issacyeo

> I still prefer Guppy Centre...look for Mr Yap


to my understanding, Yap is downsizing his guppy business. intends to concentrate more on his arowana business instead.

----------


## Dscheng

Anyone still got lobang for albino red guppy. Pls pm me.

----------


## zeus888

Looking to let go normal guppies regularly, lol, at below market price.. any interest pm me. Thanks!

----------


## Bieffe

> Looking to let go normal guppies regularly, lol, at below market price.. any interest pm me. Thanks!


Tried to PM u but they say ur setting is DO NOT receive PM.

----------


## tetrakid

> Looking to let go normal guppies regularly, lol, at below market price.. any interest pm me. Thanks!


May I know where your pickup area is located?

----------


## Dscheng

> May I know where your pickup area is located?


U into guppy too?

----------


## zeus888

hmm.. strange that I could not receive PM.. 

Took a look at the settings, all seems okay.

----------


## zeus888

> Tried to PM u but they say ur setting is DO NOT receive PM.


Apologies.. am contactable at 9O35 2O Double 8 via Whatsapp..

----------


## zeus888

> May I know where your pickup area is located?


Bishan.. We could meet between Bishan MRT and Junction 8..

----------


## tetrakid

> Bishan.. We could meet between Bishan MRT and Junction 8..


Thank you sir. Will let my friends know too.  :Smile:

----------


## Interestor

> hmm.. strange that I could not receive PM.. 
> 
> Took a look at the settings, all seems okay.


your post count is less, thats why you still cant send PM.

CHeers..

----------


## zeus888

Just gotten a 'satellite' hang on breeder tank (with water in / out flow) and that spur my interest to breed some high end guppies.. My intention will be for hobby and also to sell the excess as and when.. 

Any suggestions what might be a good strain to consider..?

----------


## takaco

> Just gotten a 'satellite' hang on breeder tank (with water in / out flow) and that spur my interest to breed some high end guppies.. My intention will be for hobby and also to sell the excess as and when.. 
> 
> Any suggestions what might be a good strain to consider..?


imho you should try breed the basic guppies first after you get the hang of it then try breed high end guppies, you can get the basic F&M guppies from seaview

----------


## Interestor

yun feng pasir ris farmway just arrived some albino full red.

CHeers..

----------


## Astarz

Looking to let get some full black or half black guppies, any breeder?

----------


## takaco

> Looking to let get some full black or half black guppies, any breeder?


Seaview have normally in breeding pair.

----------


## Astarz

tks takaco

----------


## zeus888

> Looking to let go normal guppies regularly, lol, at below market price.. any interest pm me. Thanks!


Have some home breed guppies for sale. (Note: please treat these as normal guppies to make up the bulk of your collection [you could get your choice of males at the fish shop]). Ideal for beginners hobbyist and for parents to buy for their (young) children.

These juvenile to adult guppies are perfectly healthy, and grown from guppy fries, hence will be generally healthier than those you buy from LFS. Once my stock is reduced, will slow down / stop selling.

For hobbyist in this forum, I shall be open for suggestions for exchange (eg. Sudo sand, gravels, plants [plastic or real], drift wood, stones, deco etc. open to suggestions) subject to mutual agreement. 

No frill and have fun. Happy Sunday all.

Edit: WhatsApp at 9 O 3 5 2 O Eight Eight. Thank you.

----------


## zeus888

> imho you should try breed the basic guppies first after you get the hang of it then try breed high end guppies, you can get the basic F&M guppies from seaview


Thanks for the great advise, I would provide the same too. Been keeping normal guppies for a while now and recently (comparatively speaking, now into 2nd generation) of Albino Red (still few of it at the moment), not sure how 'pure' is the breed that I have, but am pleased with it so far.

----------


## Gareth tan

Hi what forums u suggest for guppies?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

